# Tutu in the snow



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

With the boarding barn and the kids and all the dogs, we finally had a chance to play in the snow with the kids and Tutu of course. lol

We found out that Tutu really likes snowballs

Can I have it?









If I offer to shake?









How about if I jump?









Higher?









Woohoo! He threw it!









I am gonna get it!









How come it disappears when I bite it?









Stephanie


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao I see ya'll got some snow. We didnt get crap but rain and cold cold wind

Looks like my dogs the first time they ever saw snow Yolanda was attacking it while it was falling. She like what the hell is this and why is it trying to get me. lol

Looks like ya'll had a blast


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

great captions what a playful pooch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha .. All she needs is a little pink tutu around her butt and she will be good to go! She is too cute. I like tutu


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha I love to play fetch with snowball and my dogs. They go nuts trying to find it, digging in 3ft of snow. Good pics


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

she is a spitting imagae of my lexi what bloodlines is she?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! She is definitely the apple of my eye. Just always up for anything, weight pull, snow ball fights, or just laying around on the couch.

She is TNT/OFRN.

Stephanie


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

awwww YAY tutu! she looks great


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like she had a total blast! Nice action shots and captions


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwww...


What a cutie pie..


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

TUTU!!! My lil homie!!! haha...Looks like she had a blast in the snow!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow look at her jump, she looks great..yay for black pitts!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

ooooowww. i like tutu. Beautiful girl ya got there.


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok stephanie...you gotta frame the sixth one that is 100% pure TU lol SHE IS SOOOO CUTE


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> Wow look at her jump, she looks great..yay for black pitts!!


Thanks but she is seal. 

Thanks guys, I just love her attitude and drive.

Stephanie


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

What a great looking girl!! Looks like she had a blast in the snow.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

man that girl has so much pesonality.. i love her! and she looks like she is having ablast in the snow!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

PullDawgPits said:


> Thanks but she is seal.
> 
> Thanks guys, I just love her attitude and drive.
> 
> Stephanie


sorry, dont think i know the difference, I wonder if Sully is seal. He was rescued so i dont think i will ever know unless i test.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe she is looking so good! All our snow melted in the valley...finally lol


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> sorry, dont think i know the difference, I wonder if Sully is seal. He was rescued so i dont think i will ever know unless i test.


Seal like black is just a color. Seal is a black base with red hairs mixed in, means in some light she looks black and in some light she looks brownish.

Stephanie


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

WE NEED MORE PICS OF HER!!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

She is a nice looking dog.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

lexi is seal too shes jeep/nigerino if we put them next to each other you couldnt tell the difference except yours has more white on her chest


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good !!!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

very cool... that's one way to tire her out. they never seem to get tired of chasing snow balls do they?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

that was contradictory wasn't it?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

you know what i mean hahahah


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

She is a very gorgeous girl, so darn beautiful. Great shots and thinks for sharing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

She looks good. WE got some snow too.....and I hate it!!!!!! It leaves everything a mess whens its gone, luckily its 8 degrees here so the mud is frozen! (sarcasm). WHEN O WHEN will it warm up!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

for some reason, I can only see the first pic on this thread. I like that tu tu though, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> She looks good. WE got some snow too.....and I hate it!!!!!! It leaves everything a mess whens its gone, luckily its 8 degrees here so the mud is frozen! (sarcasm). WHEN O WHEN will it warm up!


this weekend! Supposed to be in the 60's for us! WOOHOO! Gonna play with puppies, work dogs and soak up some sunshine! Maybe that will help this head cold go away.

I know what you mean about the mud, I always say that TN has four seasons, spring, summer, fall and MUD! The paddocks are all muddy, the horses are all muddy it is ridiculous.

Stephanie


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

We have gotten nothing but rain no snow so its been nothing but a mud pit here for the last 3 months seems like. I'll be glad to see the warmer weather myself. Plan to work some dogs this weekend too and finish getting the track built I'll try and get some pics


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh how cute! Great pics.


----------

